# Hello. Just bought a YT4500



## Loosenut (Dec 6, 2015)

Hello all. I just bought a YT4500. I have posted on the snow removal page but thought I'd put a note on over here.

It's a 2014 model with 100 hours on it. 26 HP Briggs and 54 inch deck. So far I've added a 42" snow blower and chains and wheel weights and am in the process of making a weight bracket for the back of it. Nothing fancy, just a square bracket made out of angle iron to hold a 5 gallon bucket that I will fill with stone or sand.

I have everything cleaned up, have changed spark plugs and engine oil, greased everything up and adjusted valves. Previous owner was not much on maintenance, but I don't think much damage can be done in only 99 hours of neglect. The engine was pretty hard to start and that is why I adjusted the valves. Only found one that was a little loose, but while I had the hood off I checked the throttle linkage and found that the choke was not closing all the way. I adjusted the cable housing and now it only cranks over two or three times and fires up.

I am hoping this little tractor will serve me well in mowing my 1 1/2 acre yard and doing a little snow blowing here in SE Michigan.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Loosenut,

Enjoy your new toy! Sounds like a very nice machine.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Sounds like YT4500 found darn good home,as they say "you take care of it,it will take care of you."


----------



## Loosenut (Dec 6, 2015)

It has a big job to do in replacing my Case 446.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I think it will serve you well.


----------



## rdr202 (Apr 5, 2010)

I've been running a YT4000 with 42" snow blower for a few years. I changed out the manual controls and now have power lift, chute rotate and chute deflection as well as a soft cab. My driveway is asphalt paved 26'x 88' and I have a 16'x 22' stone driveway. With the power lift I can raise it high enough to avoid blowing stones.


----------



## Loosenut (Dec 6, 2015)

How do you all like your tractors for mowing? Mine is a 2013 with the Briggs motor and 54" deck. The reason I ask is I have a chance to get another one (I like having spares) but not having used the one I have I really don't know if I want another one.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> How do you all like your tractors for mowing? Mine is a 2013 with the Briggs motor and 54" deck. The reason I ask is I have a chance to get another one (I like having spares) but not having used the one I have I really don't know if I want another one.


Mine is a ys4500 with a 54" deck, and it cut way back on my mowing time from my old 42" cut Lt1000.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

By the way I liked it good enough that I bought another one too. They are in my avatar.


----------

